# Recover Mail Account



## canadamacman (Feb 10, 2005)

My ISP had me delete my Account in Mail (1.3.9), now all my messages in my "In, Out, Drafts, Sent, Trash and Junk" mailboxes are gone!!!! Is there any way to get these back, if so, what is the proceedure?

Many thanks,


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Go to:

username/Library/Mail/

I believe that's where your mailboxes are stored on your hard disk. For your Address Book files, go to:

username/Library/Application Support/AddressBook

Good luck.


----------



## canadamacman (Feb 10, 2005)

You are correct, that is where they are. I have since found out that once you have deleted an Account, all associated Mailboxes are gone! If you have a data recovery tool you may be able to recover the file as long as there has been NO disc activity (Save). Address Book is a seperate issue not related to Mailboxes, but thank you for your feedback.


----------

